# My small orchids collection



## Lmpgs (Jun 30, 2014)

Here is plantlist. 

Acianthera	purpuroviolacea	FS
Aerangis	rhodosticta var. luteoalba	FS
Aerangis	stylosa	FS
Aerides	houlettiana	FS
Angraecum	bosseri (sesquipedale x angustifolium)	FS
Angraecum	didieri	FS
Angraecum	leonis	FS
Angraecum	sesquipedale	YP
Anselia	africana	FS
Ascofinetia	Peaches	YP
Bifrenaria	aureofulva	FS
Blc	Alma Kee Tipmalee AM/AOS	FS
Blc	Chia Lin New City AM/AOS	FS
Blc	Mahina Yahiro `Ulii` AM/AOS	FS
Bc	Maikai "Louise" AM/AOS	FS
Blc	Mem. Crispin Rosales "Lu Kang"	FS
Blc	Ports of Paradise 'Green Ching Hwa' AM/AOS	FS
Brassavola	cucullata	NFS
Bulbophyllum	dearei x lowii	FS
Bulbophyllum	micranthum	FS
Bulbophyllum	odoratissimum	FS
Cattleya	aurantiaca	FS
Cattleya	dowiana	YP
Cattleya	intermedia	YP
Cattleya	intermedia	NFS
Cattleya	labiata	FS
Cattleya	labiata coerulea ((Do Ceara x Damiao) x boa form)	FS
Cattleya	lueddemaniana	FS
Cattleya	luteola	FS
Cattleya	Marcela Acuinaga (percivaliana x violacea)	FS
Cattleya	maxima	FS
Cattleya	purpurata var carnea	S
Cattleya	purpurata var carnea Valdemar Silva x Maria da Gloria	YP
Cattleya	purpurata var semialba	NFS
Cattleya	purpurata var striata	YP
Cattleya	purpurata var vinicolor	FS
Cattleya	tenebrosa	NFS
Chysis bractescens	FS
Cleisostoma	crochetii	FS
Coelogyne cristata	FS
Coelogyne huettneriana	YP
Dendrobium	amethystoglossum	FS
Dendrobium	anosmum	FS
Dendrobium	aphyllum	FS
Dendrobium	atavus	FS
Dendrobium	Berry Oda	FS
Dendrobium	biggibum	FS
Dendrobium	farmeri	FS
Dendrobium	kingianum	FS
Dendrobium	lichenastrum v prenticei	FS
Dendrobium	lindleyi	FS
Dendrobium	loddigesii	FS
Dendrobium	microbulbon	FS
Dendrobium	miyakei	FS
Dendrobium	moniliforme	FS
Dendrobium	moschatum	FS
Dendrobium	nobile	FS
Dendrobium	parishii	FS
Dendrobium	platigastrium	FS
Dendrobium	pugioniforme	FS
Dendrobium	spectabile	YP
Dendrobium	Stardust Glowing Embers	FS
Dendrobium	sulawesii	FS
Dendrobium	thyrsiflorum	YP
Dendrobium	unicum	FS
Dendrobium	unknown	YP
Dendrobium	X usitae 'Red Coral'	FS
Encyclia	cochleata	FS
Encyclia	cordigera "pink"	YP
Encyclia	sceptra	YP
Encyclia	tampensis alba	FS
Epidendrum capricornu	FS
Epidendrum elongatum	FS
Epidendrum floribunda alba	FS
Epidendrum radicans	FS
Eria	ornata	FS
Gastrochilus	japonicus	FS
Gastrochilus	patinatus	FS
Holcoglossum	amesianum	FS
Houlettia	odoratissima	FS
Iwanagara Appleblossom 'Pink'	FS
Laelia	anceps	FS
Laelia	flavasulina	FS
Laelia	gouldiana	FS
Lc	Cluster Fire x Amazon Trick	FS
Leptotes	bicolor	FS
Macradenia	multiflora	FS
Maxillaria	tenuifolia	FS
Neostylis	Lou Sneary (Neofinetia falcata x Rhynchostylis coelestis)	FS
Oerstedella	centradenia	FS
Oncidium	Sharry Baby	FS
Oncidium	sotoanum	FS
Oncidium	stramineum	FS
Opsistylis	Suree	FS
Paphinia	herrerae	S
Paphiopedilum	Addicted Philipp (philippinense x adductum)	FS
Paphiopedilum	concolor	FS
Paphiopedilum	lowii	NFS
Paphiopedilum	niveum	YP
Paphiopedilum	Noid FS
Paphiopedilum	rothschildianum	YP
Paphiopedilum	superbiens	S
Phalaenopsis	violacea alba	FS
Phalaenopsis	amboinensis x Phal. equestris 'Apari'	YP
Phalaenopsis	bastianii	FS
Phalaenopsis	bellina "Green"	FS
Phalaenopsis	bellina 'Wild Selected' x bellina 'Ponkan'	FS
Phalaenopsis	braceana	FS
Phalaenopsis	corningiana	FS
Phalaenopsis	cornu cervi	FS
Phalaenopsis	Doritis Blue Lip x Phal. Appendiculata	FS
Phalaenopsis	equestris	NFS
Phalaenopsis	equestris	S
Phalaenopsis	fimbriata	FS
Phalaenopsis	Germaine Vincent (speciosa red x violacea)	FS
Phalaenopsis	japonica	FS
Phalaenopsis	lobbii	FS
Phalaenopsis	mannii	FS
Phalaenopsis	mannii 'Dark' x cornu-cerni 'Chattaladae'	FS
Phalaenopsis	mariae	FS
Phalaenopsis	micholitzii	FS
Phalaenopsis	modesta	FS
Phalaenopsis	Noid FS
Phalaenopsis	pallens	FS
Phalaenopsis	parishii	FS
Phalaenopsis	pulchra	FS
Phalaenopsis	schilleriana	FS
Phalaenopsis	schilleriana x equestris	FS
Phalaenopsis	schilleriana x mannii	FS
Phalaenopsis	Sogo Yukidian	FS
Phalaenopsis	speciosa	FS
Phalaenopsis	tetraspis	FS
Phalaenopsis	violacea v. malaysia	FS
Phalaenopsis	violacea v. sumatra	FS
Phalaenopsis	zebrina	FS
Phragmipedium	Cape Sunset (Eric Young x schlimii)	FS
Phragmipedium	China Dragon (besseae x grande (caudatum x longifolium))FS
Phragmipedium	Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii)	NFS
Phragmipedium	longifolium	YP
Phragmipedium	Memory Dick Clement (sargentianum x besseae)	FS
Phragmipedium	Nichole Tower (dalessandroi x longifolium	FS
Pleurothallis antrax	FS
Pleurothallis grobyi	FS
Pleurothallis luctuosa	FS
Pleurothallis picta	FS
Pleurothallis restrepioides	FS
Pleurothallis secunda	FS
Pleurothallis tripterantha	FS
Pleurothallis volcanica	FS
Restrepia	cimbula	FS
Restrepia	gutulata	FS
Restrepia	mendozae	FS
Restrepia	mohrii	FS
Restrepia	striata	FS
Restrepia	trichoglossa	FS
Rhyncholaelia	digbyana	FS
Schoenorchis	fragrans	FS
Schomburgia	thompsoniae	FS
Sophronitis	alagoensis	FS
Stanhopea	saccata	FS
Stanhopea	wardii	FS
Stanhopea	xytriophora	FS
Stereochilus	dalatensis	FS
Trichoglottis	philippinensis var. brachiata 4n	FS
Vanda	coerulea	FS
Vanda	coeruleascens	FS
Vanda	denisoniana	FS
Vanda	falcata	FS
Vanda	falcata buak	FS
Vanda	falcata cheonjae	FS
Vanda	falcata jucheonwang	FS
Vanda	lilacina	FS
Vanda	tricolor v suavis	FS

I have also a wishlist:drool::drool:


----------



## bullsie (Jun 30, 2014)

YEP! Looks like length of the typical small orchid collection to me!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2014)

Whoa! Not bad, we need photos! 
You need some tolumnias, they would love the weather in sunny Greece.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice beginning! oke:


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Whoa! Not bad, we need photos!
> You need some tolumnias, they would love the weather in sunny Greece.



Ths sunny weather during summer is terrible. I have uploaded some photos @flickr. Soon I'll do it here as well.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 1, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice beginning! oke:



Thank you. I feel always a beginner, a nice way not to stop buying!:wink:


----------



## gege (Jul 7, 2014)

*Hello*

Good collection.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 7, 2014)

Small?


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 27, 2014)

Update of the list

Acianthera	purpuroviolacea	FS
Aerangis	rhodosticta var. luteoalba	FS
Aerangis	stylosa	FS
Aerides	houlettiana	FS
Angraecum	bosseri (sesquipedale x angustifolium)	FS
Angraecum	didieri	FS
Angraecum	leonis	FS
Angraecum	sesquipedale	YP
Anselia	africana	FS
Ascocentrum Mona Church x ampullaceum	YP
Ascofinetia	Peaches	YP
Bc	Maikai "Louise" AM/AOS	FS
Bifrenaria	aureofulva	FS
Blc	Alma Kee Tipmalee AM/AOS	FS
Blc	Chia Lin New City AM/AOS	FS
Blc	Mahina Yahiro `Ulii` AM/AOS	FS
Blc	Mem. Crispin Rosales "Lu Kang"	FS
Blc	Ports of Paradise 'Green Ching Hwa' AM/AOS	FS
Brassavola	cucullata	NFS
Bulbophyllum	dearei x lowii	FS
Bulbophyllum	macranthum	FS
Bulbophyllum	odoratissimum	FS
Cattleya	aurantiaca	FS
Cattleya	dowiana	YP
Cattleya	intermedia	YP
Cattleya	loddigesii	NFS
Cattleya	labiata	FS
Cattleya	labiata coerulea ((Do Ceara x Damiao) x boa form)	FS
Cattleya	lueddemaniana var. Tipo 'Hayde' AM/SVCN x 'Leslie'	FS
Cattleya	luteola	FS
Cattleya	Marcela Acuinaga (percivaliana x violacea)	FS
Cattleya	maxima	FS
Cattleya	purpurata var carnea	S
Cattleya	purpurata var carnea Valdemar Silva x Maria da Gloria	YP
Cattleya	purpurata var semialba	NFS
Cattleya	purpurata var striata	YP
Cattleya	purpurata var vinicolor	FS
Cattleya	tenebrosa	NFS
Chysis bractescens	FS
Cleisostoma	crochetii	FS
Coelogyne cristata	FS
Coelogyne huettneriana	YP
Dendrobium	amethystoglossum	FS
Dendrobium	anosmum	FS
Dendrobium	aphyllum	FS
Dendrobium	atavus	FS
Dendrobium	Berry Oda	FS
Dendrobium	biggibum	FS
Dendrobium	farmeri	FS
Dendrobium	jenkinsii	FS
Dendrobium	kingianum	FS
Dendrobium	lichenastrum v prenticei	FS
Dendrobium	lindleyi	FS
Dendrobium	loddigesii	FS
Dendrobium	microbulbon	FS
Dendrobium	miyakei	FS
Dendrobium	moniliforme	FS
Dendrobium	moschatum	FS
Dendrobium	nobile	FS
Dendrobium	parishii	FS
Dendrobium	platigastrium	FS
Dendrobium	pugioniforme	FS
Dendrobium	spectabile	YP
Dendrobium	Stardust Glowing Embers	FS
Dendrobium	sulawesii	FS
Dendrobium	thyrsiflorum	YP
Dendrobium	unicum	FS
Dendrobium	unknown	YP
Dendrobium	x delicatum	FS
Dendrobium	X usitae 'Red Coral'	FS
Encyclia	cochleata	FS
Encyclia	cordigera "pink"	YP
Encyclia	sceptra	YP
Encyclia	tampensis alba	FS
Epidendrum capricornu	FS
Epidendrum elongatum	FS
Epidendrum floribunda alba	FS
Epidendrum radicans	FS
Eria	ornata	FS
Gastrochilus	japonicus	FS
Gastrochilus	patinatus	FS
Gongora	galeata	FS
Holcoglossum	amesianum	FS
Houlettia	odoratissima	FS
Iwanagara Appleblossom 'Pink'	FS
Laelia	anceps	FS
Laelia	flavasulina	FS
Laelia	gouldiana	FS
Lc	Cluster Fire x Amazon Trick	FS
Leptotes	bicolor	FS
Macradenia	multiflora	FS
Maxillaria	tenuifolia	FS
Neostylis	Lou Sneary (Neofinetia falcata x Rhynchostylis coelestis)	FS
Oerstedella	centradenia	FS
Oncidium	Sharry Baby	FS
Oncidium	sotoanum	FS
Oncidium	stramineum	FS
Opsistylis	Suree	FS
Paphiopedilum	Addicted Philipp (philippinense x adductum)	NFS
Paphiopedilum	concolor	FS
Paphiopedilum	haynaldianum var. alba x self	FS
Paphiopedilum	niveum	FS
Paphiopedilum	Noid FS
Paphiopedilum	Paph. Joyce Hasegawa (emersonii 'Full Moon' x delenatii var vini 'Purple	YP
Paphiopedilum	parishii var. dianthum x sib ('Green Giant' HCC/AOS x 'GG')	YP
Paphiopedilum	rothschildianum	YP
Paphiopedilum	superbiens	S
Paphiopedilum	armeniacum	FS
Paphiopedilum	Magic Lantern	FS
Paphiopedilum	leucochilum	FS
Phalaenopsis	amboinensis x Phal. equestris 'Apari'	YP
Phalaenopsis	bastianii	FS
Phalaenopsis	bellina "Green"	FS
Phalaenopsis	bellina 'Wild Selected' x bellina 'Ponkan'	FS
Phalaenopsis	braceana	FS
Phalaenopsis	corningiana	FS
Phalaenopsis	cornu cervi	FS
Phalaenopsis	Doritis Blue Lip x Phal. Appendiculata	FS
Phalaenopsis	equestris	NFS
Phalaenopsis	equestris	S
Phalaenopsis	fimbriata	FS
Phalaenopsis	Germaine Vincent (speciosa red x violacea)	FS
Phalaenopsis	japonica	FS
Phalaenopsis	lobbii	FS
Phalaenopsis	mannii	FS
Phalaenopsis	mannii 'Dark' x cornu-cerni 'Chattaladae'	FS
Phalaenopsis	mariae	FS
Phalaenopsis	micholitzii	FS
Phalaenopsis	modesta	FS
Phalaenopsis	Noid * 12 FS
Phalaenopsis	pallens	FS
Phalaenopsis	pulchra	FS
Phalaenopsis	schilleriana	FS
Phalaenopsis	schilleriana x equestris	FS
Phalaenopsis	schilleriana x mannii	FS
Phalaenopsis	Sogo Yukidian	FS
Phalaenopsis	speciosa	FS
Phalaenopsis	tetraspis	FS
Phalaenopsis	violacea alba	FS
Phalaenopsis	violacea v. malaysia	FS
Phalaenopsis	violacea v. sumatra	FS
Phalaenopsis	zebrina	FS
Phragmipedium	Andean Fire	FS
Phragmipedium	Cape Sunset (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x schlimii 'Isolde')	FS
Phragmipedium	China Dragon (besseae x grande (caudatum x longifolium))	NFS
Phragmipedium	dalessandroi ("26F" x "Fox Valley" CHM/AOS)	FS
Phragmipedium	Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii)	NFS
Phragmipedium	Hanna Popow (besseae var. flavum x schlimii)	FS
Phragmipedium	longifolium	YP
Phragmipedium	Memory Dick Clement (sargentianum x besseae)	FS
Phragmipedium	Nichole Tower (dalessandroi x longifolium)	FS
Phragmipedium	Peruflora's angel (kovachii x richteri)	FS
Phragmipedium	schlimii 'Elizabeth' x Silver Eagle 'Pink Frost'	FS
Phragmipedium	besseae	FS
Phragmipedium	besseae flavum	FS
Pleione	formosana 'Eugenie'	FS
Pleione	formosana semi-alba 'Cairngorm'	FS
Pleurothallis	antrax	FS
Pleurothallis	grobyi	FS
Pleurothallis	megalops	FS
Pleurothallis	picta	FS
Pleurothallis	restrepioides	FS
Pleurothallis	secunda	FS
Pleurothallis	sonderana	FS
Pleurothallis	tripterantha	FS
Pleurothallis	volcanica	FS
Restrepia	cimbula	FS
Restrepia	gutulata	FS
Restrepia	mendozae	FS
Restrepia	mohrii	FS
Restrepia	striata	FS
Restrepia	trichoglossa	FS
Rhyncholaelia	digbyana	FS
Schoenorchis	fragrans	FS
Schomburgia	thompsoniae	FS
Sophronitis	alagoensis	FS
Stanhopea	saccata	FS
Stanhopea	tigrina	FS
Stanhopea	wardii	FS
Stanhopea	xytriophora	FS
Stereochilus	dalatensis	FS
Tolumnia	Tequila Sunrise	FS
Tolumnia	Genting Volcano	FS
Tolumnia	Noid FS
Trichoglottis	philippinensis var. brachiata 4n	FS
Vanda	coerulea	FS
Vanda	coeruleascens	FS
Vanda	denisoniana	FS
Vanda	falcata	FS
Vanda	falcata buak	FS
Vanda	falcata cheonjae	FS
Vanda	falcata jucheonwang	FS
Vanda	lilacina	FS
Vanda	tricolor v suavis	FS


----------



## Stella (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 13, 2015)

Update!!

Species	Name	size	no
Acianthera	purpuroviolacea	FS	1
Aerangis	rhodosticta var. luteoalba	FS	1
Aerangis	stylosa	FS	1
Angraecum	bosseri (sesquipedale x angustifolium)	FS	1
Angraecum	didieri	FS	1
Angraecum	sesquipedale v. angustifolium YP	1
Anselia	africana	FS	1
Ascofinetia	Peaches	FS	2
Bc	Maikai "Louise" AM/AOS	FS	1
Bifrenaria	aureofulva	FS	1
Blc	Alma Kee Tipmalee AM/AOS	FS	1
Blc	Chia Lin New City AM/AOS	FS	1
Blc	Mahina Yahiro `Ulii` AM/AOS	FS	1
Blc	Mem. Crispin Rosales "Lu Kang"	FS	1
Blc	Ports of Paradise 'Green Ching Hwa' AM/AOS	FS	1
Bletilla striata	FS	2
Brassavola	cucullata	NFS	1
Bulbophyllum	affine	FS	1
Bulbophyllum	ambrosia	FS	1
Bulbophyllum	claptonense	FS	1
Bulbophyllum	dearei x lobbii	FS	1
Bulbophyllum	lobbii	FS	1
Bulbophyllum	macranthum	FS	1
Bulbophyllum	nymphopolitanum	FS	1
Bulbophyllum	odoratissimum	FS	1
Bulbophyllum	orectopetalum	FS	1
Cambria hybrid Noid	FS	1
Catasetum	Donna Wise*“Amber”* AM/AOS x*Ctsm. fibriatum v. morrenianum*“SVO”	FS	1
Cattleya	aurantiaca	FS	1
Cattleya	Chocolate Drop	FS	1
Cattleya	intermedia	YP	1
Cattleya	labiata	FS	1
Cattleya	labiata coerulea ((Do Ceara x Damiao) x boa form)	FS	1
Cattleya	loddigesii	FS	1
Cattleya	lueddemaniana var. Tipo 'Hayde' AM/SVCN x 'Leslie'	FS	1
Cattleya	luteola	FS	1
Cattleya	Marcela Acuinaga (percivaliana x violacea)	FS	1
Cattleya	maxima	FS	1
Cattleya	purpurata var carnea Valdemar Silva x Maria da Gloria	YP	1
Cattleya	purpurata var semialba	NFS	1
Cattleya	purpurata var striata	YP	1
Cattleya	tenebrosa	NFS	1
Chiloschista lunifera	FS	1
Chysis bractescens	FS	1
Cleisostoma	crochetii	FS	1
Coelogyne cristata	FS	1
Coelogyne huettneriana	YP	1
Coelogyne speciosa v. salmonicolor	FS	1
Coelogyne usitana	FS	1
Davejonesia	lichenastrum	FS	1
Dendrobium	amethystoglossum	FS	1
Dendrobium	aphyllum	FS	3
Dendrobium	atavus	FS	1
Dendrobium	Berry Oda	FS	1
Dendrobium	biggibum	FS	1
Dendrobium	chrysotoxum	FS	1
Dendrobium	farmeri	FS	1
Dendrobium	jenkinsii	FS	1
Dendrobium	kingianum	FS	1
Dendrobium	lindleyi	FS	1
Dendrobium	loddigesii	FS	1
Dendrobium	microbulbon	FS	1
Dendrobium	miyakei	FS	1
Dendrobium	moniliforme	FS	1
Dendrobium	moniliforme	FS	1
Dendrobium	moschatum	FS	1
Dendrobium	nobile	FS	2
Dendrobium	parishii	FS	1
Dendrobium	platigastrium	FS	1
Dendrobium	primulinum	FS	1
Dendrobium	pugioniforme	FS	1
Dendrobium	spectabile	YP	1
Dendrobium	sulawesii	FS	1
Dendrobium	thyrsiflorum	YP	1
Dendrobium	unicum	FS	1
Dendrobium	unicum	FS	1
Dendrobium	unknown	YP	1
Dendrobium	x delicatum	FS	1
Dendrobium	X usitae 'Red Coral'	FS	1
Doritis	pulcherina	FS	1
Encyclia	cordigera "pink"	YP	1
Encyclia	fragrans	FS	1
Encyclia	tampensis alba	FS	1
Epidendrum capricornu	FS	1
Epidendrum elongatum	FS	1
Epidendrum floribunda alba	FS	1
Epidendrum gnomus	FS	1
Epidendrum pseudepidendrum	FS	1
Epidendrum radicans	FS	1
Eria	amica	FS	1
Eria	ornata	FS	1
Gastrochilus	japonicus	FS	1
Gastrochilus	patinatus	FS	1
Gongora	galeata	FS	1
Gongora	horichiana	FS	1
Holcoglossum	amesianum	FS	1
Houlettia	odoratissima	FS	1
Iwanagara Appleblossom 'Pink'	FS	1
Laelia	anceps	FS	1
Laelia	flava v. sulina	FS	1
Laelia	gouldiana	FS	1
Laelia	harpophylla x sophronitis coccinea	FS	1
Lc	Cluster Fire x Amazon Trick	FS	1
Leptotes	bicolor	FS	1
Macradenia	multiflora	FS	1
Macradenia	multiflora	FS	1
Masdevalia	condorensis	FS	1
Masdevalia	nidifica	FS	1
Maxillaria	tenuifolia	FS	1
Neostylis	Lou Sneary (Neofinetia falcata x Rhynchostylis coelestis)	FS	1
Oerstedella	centradenia	FS	1
Oncidium	fuscatum	FS	1
Oncidium	Sharry Baby	FS	1
Oncidium	sotoanum	FS	1
Oncidium	stramineum	FS	1
Opsistylis	Suree	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	Addicted Philipp (philippinense x adductum)	NFS	1
Paphiopedilum	armeniacum	FS	2
Paphiopedilum	callosum	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	Claire de Lune	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	Complex yellow	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	concolor	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	delenatii v. album	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	haynaldianum x sib (“Jeanie” x*“New Wave”)	NFS	1
Paphiopedilum	haynaldianum var. alba x self	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	Karl Ploberger (hangiaum x bellatulum)	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	leucochilum	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	lowii	NFS	1
Paphiopedilum	Magic Lantern (micranthum x delenatii)	FS	2
Paphiopedilum	moquettianum	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	niveum	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	Noid FS	1
Paphiopedilum	Paph. Joyce Hasegawa (emersonii 'Full Moon' x delenatii var vini 'Purple	YP	1
Paphiopedilum	parishii var. dianthum x sib ('Green Giant' HCC/AOS x 'GG')	YP	1
Paphiopedilum	philippinense x sib ('Ching Hua #31' SM/TPS x 'Super Twister')	NFS	1
Paphiopedilum	Pinocchio	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	rothschildianum	YP	1
Paphiopedilum	vietnamense	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	Wössner Favourite (hangianum x godefroyae)	FS	1
Paphiopedilum	Wössner perle (niveum 'Ruffles' AM/AOS x micranthum)	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	amboinensis x Phal. equestris 'Apari'	YP	1
Phalaenopsis	bastianii	YP	1
Phalaenopsis	bellina "Green"	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	bellina 'Wild Selected' x bellina 'Ponkan'	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	braceana	FS	2
Phalaenopsis	corningiana	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	cornu cervi	FS	2
Phalaenopsis	Doritis Blue Lip x Phal. Appendiculata	FS	2
Phalaenopsis	equestris	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	equestris	S	1
Phalaenopsis	fimbriata	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	Germaine Vincent (speciosa red x violacea)	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	japonica	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	mannii	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	mannii 'Dark' x cornu-cerni 'Chattaladae'	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	mariae	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	modesta	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	Noid FS	10
Phalaenopsis	Natalie Aiko	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	pallens	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	parishii	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	pulchra	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	schilleriana	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	schilleriana x equestris	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	schilleriana x mannii	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	Sogo Yukidian	FS	2
Phalaenopsis	speciosa pink	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	tetraspis	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	violacea alba	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	violacea v. malaysia	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	violacea v. sumatra	FS	1
Phalaenopsis	zebrina	FS	1
Phragmipedium	Andean Fire (besseae x lindleyanum)	FS	1
Phragmipedium	besseae	FS	2
Phragmipedium	besseae v. flavum	FS	1
Phragmipedium	Cape Sunset (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x schlimii 'Isolde')	FS	1
Phragmipedium	China Dragon (besseae x Grande (caudatum x longifolium))	NFS	1
Phragmipedium	Cirila Alca	FS	1
Phragmipedium	dalessandroi ("26F" x "Fox Valley" CHM/AOS)	FS	1
Phragmipedium	Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii)	NFS	1
Phragmipedium	Hanna Popow (besseae var. flavum x schlimii)	FS	1
Phragmipedium	kovachii	NFS	1
Phragmipedium	Memory Dick Clement (sargentianum x besseae)	FS	1
Phragmipedium	Nicholle Tower (dalessandroi x longifolium)	FS	1
Phragmipedium	Peruflora's angel (kovachii x richteri)	FS	1
Phragmipedium	schlimii FS	1
Phragmipedium	schlimii 'Elizabeth' x Silver Eagle 'Pink Frost'	FS	1
Pleione	formosana	FS	1
Pleione	formosana FS	1
Pleione	formosana 'Eugenie'	FS	1
Pleione	formosana semi-alba 'Cairngorm'	FS	1
Pleione	formosana tongarino	FS	1
Pleurothallis	grobyi	FS	1
Pleurothallis	restrepioides	FS	1
Pleurothallis	secunda	FS	1
Pleurothallis	tripterantha	FS	1
Pleurothallis	volcanica	FS	1
Prosthechea	cochleata	FS	1
Prosthechea	prismatocarpa	FS	1
Renanthera	monachica	FS	1
Restrepia	cuprea	FS	1
Restrepia	cymbula	FS	1
Restrepia	elegans	FS	1
Restrepia	gutulata	FS	1
Restrepia	lansbergii	FS	1
Restrepia	mendozae	FS	1
Restrepia	striata	FS	1
Restrepia	trichoglossa	FS	1
Rhyncholaelia	digbyana	FS	1
Schoenorchis	fragrans	FS	1
Schomburgia	thompsoniae	FS	1
Slc	Elegant Oak	FS	1
Sophronitis	alagoensis	FS	1
Stanhopea	saccata	FS	1
Stanhopea	tigrina	FS	1
Stanhopea	wardii	FS	1
Stanhopea	xytriophora	FS	1
Stereochilus	dalatensis	FS	1
Tolumnia	Genting Volcano	FS	1
Tolumnia	Noid FS	1
Tolumnia	Red Berry	FS	1
Tolumnia	Tequila Sunrise	FS	1
Trichoglottis	philippinensis var. brachiata 4n	FS	1
Trichopilia	tortilis	FS	1
Vanda	coerulea	FS	1
Vanda	coeruleascens	FS	1
Vanda	denisoniana	FS	1
Vanda	falcata	FS	1
Vanda	falcata buak	FS	1
Vanda	falcata cheonjae	FS	1
Vanda	falcata jucheonwang	FS	1
Vanda	falcata x coelestis blue	FS	1
Vanda	lilacina	FS	1
Vanda	tricolor v suavis	FS	1
Vanda	Noid FS	2


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2015)

What!? No Ophrys? We still need photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2015)

Small???


----------

